
Equifax hack report sheds light on firm's dysfunctional IT department - LinuxBender
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3062853/equifax-hack-report-sheds-light-on-firms-dysfunctional-it-department
======
fosco
I wonder what actions a 'perfect' government would take in this situation?
This is a serious question, I am really not sure that these types of 'hacks'
will be prevented even with a stellar IT department, what can be done about
it?

p.s. GAO report is here linked in first paragraph [0]

[0]
[https://www.gao.gov/assets/700/694158.pdf](https://www.gao.gov/assets/700/694158.pdf)

